# Help with Pricing Digitals



## CThomas817 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have entered the market of portrait photography - specifically infant, child and family. I am struggling to price my digitals as of course there are always photographers, skilled photographers, asking for less than what I would want to charge. I understand that this is a personal number, factoring in your individual CODB, however, I don't want to be demanding more than I should in a market that is saturated with fierce competition. 

I'm sure I don't have to tell all of you that a lot of clients would rather have the digitals of adorable little Sally so that they can both display images without watermarks on social media and also make cheaper print reproductions of their own. While I do receive print orders, digitals are typically the larger percentage of the sale. 

I originally started out pricing my digitals at $45 each - discounts start if you buy 5, 10 or all from a mini session for example (I live in the NY/NJ area where a coffee is $6)... based on a rough CODB model. I edit photos individually and scrupulously and not in mass batches, so charging this much per full resolution file pays me about $15-18 an hour. I have had several clients shy away from these prices. After doing more and more research, I am coming across popular pro photographers that are charging $10-20 a file, deep package discounts... or giving digitals for free. 

I don't want to price so low to start that I lose repeat clients when I have to raise prices in the future. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Personally,  I include the digitals and make set package prices. 
This ensures I get paid what I deserve and the client gets all they need from their package... then after photo shoots I offer additionally a print price list if they should want to purchase prints. 
This is just my way of doing things... but something you could consider. 
My website is www.karissabestphotography.com if you would like to take a peek. Can I have a link to yours, I might be able to better suggest something that way x


----------

